# Crossed 10,000 miles. Still in love with the 328d



## doug_328d (Sep 9, 2014)

Appreciation! Saw there was some snow this morning at Berthoud pass so BC ski season is just around the corner...


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

I will be going over Berthoud pass next weekend. Doubt the snow will still be there, but I will be ready!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

